# GERD and saliva



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

Is it possible that GERD causes an increased production of saliva? Not that I'm drooling or foaming, but I have to swallow saliva more often that usual since a couple of days. It's strange because I've had GERD for a couple of years now and it usually stays under control with the 20mg Pantomed I take every day. But sometimes it flares up and I still get acid reflux.But I've never had the saliva thing before. Can GERD cause excessive saliva? Would taking something like Gaviscon (that syrup that puts some sort of "barrier" on the stomach to prevent acid from going up) help aleviate the excessive saliva production?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I can't say what would help this; but the extra saliva thing always comes when I am nauseas. It was a part of my acid reflux just before the food would appear in my throat. (Maybe it is a bodily defense against Barretts.) That is the only time that happened to me.Mark


----------

